# I cant eat enough



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello, I want to gain some weight and have done some research regarding nutrition. I have heard people eatig 4000 calories, that seems insane to me. I usually eat around 2000 a day and if I push it 2500 but I struggle to eat more than that. I need some tips on increasing my appetit and being able to consume more.

Thanks


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

small meals at regualr intervals, aim for 5/6 a day for now. a protein shake can be one meal, along with oats for breakfast, make sure you have a protein shake after training also and eat within half hour of training.

your appitite will grow over time. eating the right things are the most importent aspects of nutrition not just the calories.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Aim for a meal every 2hours-ish. Its amazing how many cals you can get in. Aim for around 3000 when you first start.

Go to the diet section for more info on diet plans, but 3 most important meals IMO are breakfast, pre workout and post workout


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Breakfast is a major problem for me, I feel very nauseous in the morning and only feel like eating after about an hour.

I have been thinking about shakes for times when I really cant handle solid foods, does anyone have any recomendations, particually ones that have alot of protein?

I am wondeirng about fizzy drinks too, a bottle of pepsi has 250 cals but am I right in assuming they are useless cals?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Firstly, breakfast is a MUST..are you getting the recommended 8 hours sleep each night? Wake up like an hour before you gotta be out and have your oats 1/2hour after you wake.

Secondly, shakes are handy yes, but should never be chosen over whole proper food. MRP's (Meal Replacement Products), protein shakes etc are 'supplements' and thats what we should do with them. Supplement them when *needed*

Myprotein have just bought out some MRP's yesterday, £20 for 20! Bargain, quid each - 80g packs, contains 40g of fast & slow acting proteins i think, good amount of carbs and EFA's (Essential Fatty Acids) http://www.myprotein.co.uk for more info

Lastly, yes calories in things like fizzy drinks, sweets etc are known as 'empty cals' = pretty useless.

Best sources for protein are: *Chicken breast, Turkey breast, Tuna, any other meat/fish*

Best sources of carbs: *Sweet potato, Brown rice, Wholemeal Pasta*

Best sources of good fats: *Nuts (almonds), Peanut butter (pure PB), flaxseed oil, udos oil, fish oil capsules*

Antioxidants: *Pretty much any fruit or veg!*


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Drink diet pepsi , got zero calories!

How much do you weigh mate?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Drink diet pepsi , got zero calories!
> 
> How much do you weigh mate?


Just drink water! Much healthier for you! If not water then smoothies.

All i drink usually is water, but i love water lol (yes im sad)


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

I am 19, about 6ft and Weigh about 150 lb, that is why I want to add some weight. I am too light for my height.

I just had an idea, what about when I dont feel hungry, smoking weed and getting the munchies, which is a common side effect when I have it. Although I understand it does damage health and I want to be really fit and healthy after years of being a lazy student.

Apparently a can of tuna has 30g of protein, so for 200g I need around 7 cans of tuna a day mg: just for the protein mg: mg:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Needing an appetite just isn't a reason to abuse drugs my friend, this is a bodybuilding and sports community, not the meadows rehab clinic.

As above otherwise, small regular meals, increase cals form where you are now (2000) by 500 cals every 2 weeks until you are at desired calories(more like 3000-3500). The calories must be clean and if you are have been a lazy weed smoking student I just don't think you are going to bother making them that way, so go with MRPs if you can afford them.

Other ways to help digestion: do not drink more than 250ml of water with each meal, it dilutes your HCL slowing digestion. Add in Betain HCL caps before protein heavy meals, enzymes after (Bromelain, Papain, Protease etc)

SD


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Something that sounds a little sad but works for me to increase hunger (only had to do this on my first few days) was to go brush my teeth about 5mins before a meal, or chew chewing gum for 10mins.

With you chewing and the saliva etc it tricks your stomach into thinking your eating. I hate it in the mornings, i go have some huuuuge breakfast about to leave the house satisfied, go brush the teeth - within 3-4 mins im starving!


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Ive heard the herb ' Devils Claw' is surpost to increase appitite.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thing is though, if the meals are spaced out every 2 hours you shouldnt struggle too much. i actually get hungry between mine! So eat peanut butter in between, or almond nuts


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

SportDr said:


> Needing an appetite just isn't a reason to abuse drugs my friend, this is a bodybuilding and sports community, not the meadows rehab clinic.
> 
> That's right we are all drug free on this board !!
> 
> ...


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

I sometimes get that morning sick feeling and used to struggle to eat, but I find if i get a nice late nite snack in it really helps to get rid of the feeling and i can pretty much eat anything when I wake up...... and if i wake up in the nite for any reason I normally make a protien shake with some raw eggs and then back off to sleep.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i agree with comments made above. Once you get into the routine of eating breakfast at 06.30 and then again at 10.00, 13.00, 15.00, 18.00 and 21.00 hrs you stomach just accepts it and gets hungry in anticipation.

I eat as above and also get peckish in between meals. By eating regular and smaller meals stops that sluggish feeling you get and aids the metabolism so that when you do have a big meal (like my valentine's curry tonight) your body gets rid of it quicker!!!!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Get into a routine like a newborn does. Eat, sleep & train at the same time.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Firsty you have to force breakfast down yourself for a week or so, after which your body will start to crave it. Start off light - one slice of toast for example. Then try to end up with porridge + whey powder.

As for smoking weed, well dude this is a bodybuilding forum  however I am partial to the stuff myself. Weed really won't help you eating mate, the only craving it gives you is for junk or sweets, combine that with the fact you will be too lazy to prepare a real meal - not great.


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, I have started trying to eat smaller meals every 2/3 hours and it seems to be ok. I got up at 10  and had two bowls of brandflakes at 11, then had 2 sausage rolls at 1:30. Had bowl of pasta tuna, cheese and salad at 4:30 and just had 2 tuna sandwhiches 7:30. Although I am goingv to try and get into a sleeping pattern and go to bed after the football at 10:00. How important is having a good sleeping pattern? and what is the best amount of sleep to have? I have always slept alot, like 9 hours but I heard that is too much?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

9 hours is brilliant. The recommended amount of sleep is 8 hours, but hey, if your a father (like me, pscarb & loads of other's on here) you never get 8 hours a night. I am lucky if I get 5 hours some nights.

Mmm...sausage rolls?? why???


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

ALake said:


> Thanks guys, I have started trying to eat smaller meals every 2/3 hours and it seems to be ok. I got up at 10  and had two bowls of brandflakes at 11, then had 2 sausage rolls at 1:30. Had bowl of pasta tuna, cheese and salad at 4:30 and just had 2 tuna sandwhiches 7:30. Although I am goingv to try and get into a sleeping pattern and go to bed after the football at 10:00. How important is having a good sleeping pattern? and what is the best amount of sleep to have? I have always slept alot, like 9 hours but I heard that is too much?


mate your diet is not good it does not consist of the right foods in each meal - a bowl of brandflakes is not a whole meal and sausage rolls (nno no no) - especially if this is a daily thing.

have a look at the recipie section loads of help there for food info. have brown or granery bread as the sandwich, and have a banana and a protein shake with branflakes (oats would be a better option). i have about 7 hours sleep a night maybie less. If you have 9 hours you must have an easy life mate lol


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Mate I was in the same boat as you until about 2 years ago, could never manage breaky always felt sick as and I was 6.4 at 175lbs way under weight for my height.

Just as these lads said the first few weeks you just need to push that food down in the mornings and after a few days you willl wake up starvin ready for your oats and each few days just try adding another meal in some where and eating a bit more often start with every 3 or 4 hours and then every 2-3 then every 2.

I now gobble down 4000+ cals in a day and have made it too 213lbs in 18 months and there is heaps to go.

Now I eat like these lads every two hours and I still get hungry in between 

6 to 8 meals a day is essential to gain weight champ, I am using like 5 food meals and one to two MRP a day to keep the cal intake up sometimes a few scoops of peanut butter just to boost cal intake for the day.

Give it a go mate

best of luck


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

brewers yeast is good for increasing you hunger - very cheap too


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Lewis - why does getting 9 hours mean you have an easy life? He probably just gets to bed at a sensible time rather than sitting on the forum.

Alake, well done for spacing meals out and getting more in, lets just sort out the sort of foods you are getting in there. Go for a read in the diet section, get an idea of what is acceptable. Come back and post it in here..but not like you did above thats not too easy on the eyes, do it like this:

Meal 1 = ............

Meal 2 = .........

etc etc OR like:

9.00 = ........

11.00 = ......


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

dessicated liver tablets are good for increasing your appetite 3-5 tablets a day should do the trick AND STOP SMOKING !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok, not very goods today, I could only manage 6 meals, I tried every 2 hours but I really had to wait every 3 hours. I ordered an internet shop and got some of the recomended stuff, how does this plan look?

Meal 9:00 Cereals .. oats?

Meal 12:00 4 eggs and some bread

Workout: Shake

Meal 3:00 Rice, veggies, Chicken

Meal 6:00 Fish and ???

Meal 9:00 couple of tuna sandwiches really nice

Meal 11/12 before bed: Dont know, something light? Yogurt? or I wont be able to sleep.

I know its only 6 meals prob only about 2500-3000 but I am going to try and work my way up to 4000.

Also are sausage rolls bad? I usually have them in the afternoon when I am busy studying/going between seminars and lecture.


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

craigybabes said:


> dessicated liver tablets are good for increasing your appetite 3-5 tablets a day should do the trick AND STOP SMOKING !!!!!!!!!!!


I dont smoke, not even the green variaty anymore, having alot of that really messes you up.

Any idea where I can get some good liver tablets?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ALake said:


> I dont smoke, not even the green variaty anymore, having alot of that really messes you up.
> 
> Any idea where I can get some good liver tablets?


Solgar do very good argentinian liver tabs and so do my protein.

SD


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Alake. I was in the same situation as you. The trick is to gradually increase your appetite by eating a bit more each meal and by having a meal every 2-3 hours. Evenually, you'll be eating A LOT as your stomach gets used to it.

One way to increase appetite is to swim! I almost ALWAYS feel starving right after a dip in the pool.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

dessicated liver = loads for next to nothing at Holland and Barrett.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

An easy way to increase calories is to add a whole egg to each meal.

You get good fats and protein in a small, cheap form.

If you are struggling, then try shakes. Yeah, we all know whole food is better, but if you are struggling to eat then a shake is better than going without, imo.

As Leeston said - once you get in a routine your body will get used to eating and you'll get hungry. Also - increase your water intake. This will help increase your metabolism.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

ALake said:


> Ok, not very goods today, I could only manage 6 meals, I tried every 2 hours but I really had to wait every 3 hours. I ordered an internet shop and got some of the recomended stuff, how does this plan look?
> 
> Meal 9:00 Cereals .. oats? Oats all the way! Add some protein
> 
> ...


 If you must snack try home made flapjack - try to use low GI contents. Use honey to bind the ingredients. Add a shake or some other protein. Or scrap that idea and have some nuts instead.

As I already mentioned if you wanna up the cals easily add an egg to each meal. Just be careful of your fat intake. Fat isn't something to be scared of , but should be monitored.

I dont see eating every 2 1/2 - 3 hours a bad thing. No offense, but its not like you are carrying around a huge amount of muscle that needs to be fed every 2 hours. Just don't let it go longer than 3.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

hey, loads of good advice here Alake.

Sausage rolls are bad because it is poor quality meat with a ton of additives and fat. I have seen a sausage and pork pie factory and beleive me mate if your saw what goes into making that sh1t you would not touch the stuff again!!!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Id like to see stuff like that being made i very rarely eat them i might have 1 pie per year, but i bet if i seen some footage of them being made that 1 would be zero


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Havent had a susage roll for a couple of weeks.


----------



## shortstack (Dec 30, 2006)

i struggled to eat enough when i started now if i cant eat it i drink it also adding one boiled egg to each meal adds quite a few extra calories plus protein


----------



## loose_cannon (Nov 17, 2006)

heres a good en for ya with the tuna, it sounds rank, but it works and it doesnt taste bad either.....tin of tuna, slap it in a blender and put bout half a pint of lemon cordial in with it, then down it, the lemon will cancel out the flavour of the tuna, can take some gettin down but its a good way to get through a few more cans of tuna inbetween your normal meals, guy who owns a bodybuildin shop here told me about it took a week for me o try it but it isnt that bad.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why would you do that when Whey protein is so cheap nowadays plus what about all the E numbers in the cordial???

This must be the worst advice i have heard any body give to another bodybuilder...

If you cannot eat enough to gain weight then you need to look at making small steps to increase your appetite by selecting foods that don't bloat you (only you know what they are) and make sure with each meal you are taking in a quantity of Protein, Carbs and good fats....

Their are plenty of protein and MRP shakes on the market that are an excellent source of protein and carbs when you add to them some peanut butter and fruit you get a decent high calorie drink....mixing tuna in a blender what will you think of next....


----------

